# Warning: Death from cuteness is possible



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 26, 2014)

Start of a new week ahead..

Just wanna share how i feel when Monday is near LOL






































How 'bout you guys?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Great photos, very cute! 
That third one down got me. :blush:


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 26, 2014)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Great photos, very cute!
> That third one down got me. :blush:


Yeah they're cuter that way haha


----------



## madhobbit (Apr 7, 2012)

I own 8 Sugar gliders, to have one sleep in your hand, the owner is doing a very great job keeping them.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 26, 2014)

madhobbit said:


> I own 8 Sugar gliders, to have one sleep in your hand, the owner is doing a very great job keeping them.


it's flattering for you to say that. Thanks!


----------

